# Monster Dance



## goregalore (Sep 9, 2007)

Sometimes I am a little embarrassed that we make these stupid videos, but they are just so funny. And we do them to entertain ourselves, our friends, and our customers.

Monsters dance to Baby got back by Sir Mix-A-lot





Monsters dance to My Humps by the Black eyed Peas





Monsters dance to Lady marmalade by Patti Labelle





Please enjoy
You are more than welcome to subscribe or favorite our 
Youtube page at www.youtube.com/goregalore13


----------



## goregalore (Sep 9, 2007)

*Feedback*

But I do have a question that I think you guys might be able to help me with.
We try to make good quality videos that fit each costume also. 
But I am interested in what you think is most effective. The funny videos or the haunted house oriented videos.
Do you think the funny videos cause buyers such as yourselves to take us less seriously, or do you think it helps everyone realize we love what we do and might make clients more likely to order from us.

Just want to figure out what the best way is to spend our time.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Personally, I love your humorous videos. Even though our industry is one that focuses on horror elements, it is still based on a holiday that is meant to be fun and enjoyed. I count myself fortunate to be a part of something that doesn't have to be taken so seriously.
So, to answer your question, no, I do not think the funny vids would cause customers to take you less seriously. If anything, it should persuade customers to order from you because it demonstrates that when it comes right down to it, what we do is all about having fun.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Personally, I like the humerous videos as well. I think there's another aspect to them as well. If these costumes can hold up to all the dancing and shenanigan's I think it demonstrates that they are well made, versatile, flexible and capable of holding up under rigorous haunt conditions. 

If I were a potential buyer I would welcome the opportunity to see them in action in ANY venue.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that is quite amusing!!! lol


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

the funny ones!! Just by reading all the posts here for the last year or so, I av laughed out loud to myself many many times. Haunters are funny people!! So I think they like the funny ones and appreciate the ones that help with ideas of what they can use ( and buy!)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to put in my vote for the funny ones also, we all know how to turn anything to scary if we want to.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I like funny ones.But to make people order from you.... you need great customer service.I have had a experience of being talked to as if I'm stupid by a vendor and WILL NEVER buy from them.Treat your customers right and word will get around.


----------



## goregalore (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.
I am glad everyone likes the funny videos.
Halloween71. thanks for the advice. Ask anyone that knows me, I am not like that.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Goregalore, you just made my day. My daughter walked in and wondered why I was crackin' up till I played the videos for her! Thanks for making us laugh!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is very true Kevin...I rank you as one of the best in the Haunt Industry!!


----------



## goregalore (Sep 9, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks Jeff,

You have heard that any company can only do 2 out of the 3 of these things.

Great products
Good customer service
Cheap prices.

Those that do all three are doomed for failure.

We have opted for Great quality products, and provide the best customer service possible. We love doing what we do so this may come across when we talk to people. I don't really know but I atleast hope so.

Alot of vendors seem to think that when they are busy they don't have time to answer the phone. What they don't realize is the most important time to answer the phone is when you are busy. It is how you stay busy.
Most people who call a vendor won't leave a message. They usually try to call and if you don't answer they just call the next vendor on their list and you loose that business.
You really do have to earn business in this industry and not answering the phone is one of the single best ways to loose it.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would much rather have good customer service and pay more.


----------

